# Cyp columbianum



## JasonG (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice twist to the petals. Cyps are just starting here in MD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2016)

Do you have this one growing directly in your garden or
potted and then set out? I want desperately to grow a
few Cyps. and this one just might grow outside here if it
does in MD. It's lovely.


----------



## monocotman (May 1, 2016)

*Columbianum*

Jason,
Nice flower but my first instinct was that it was wrong.
If you google for photos of this natural hybrid they are pretty much all white pouched with a varying depth of brown in the petals.
I think this plant may be something else.
Regards,
David


----------



## JasonG (May 1, 2016)

David you are correct. This is actually Hank Small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonG (May 1, 2016)

I have this out in the garden actually one of the ones not potted up and directly in the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (May 2, 2016)

May I ask where you purchased it? How did you prepare
the soil? I have a shade garden of hosta and ferns and
this Hank Small would just fit in nicely for some color.


----------



## JasonG (May 2, 2016)

I bought this one from hillside. The soil mix is some soil perfector (an expanded shale) as a base and then a mix of native soil and sand around the base. At his point it is probably growing roots out I to the native soil which has a good deal of composted leaf matter in it.


----------



## abax (May 2, 2016)

That sound very doable for me. Thank you so much.


----------

